#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE Mains Rank Enquiry

## kewl_akshat

I got 155 in JEE Mains (General category) and 93.6% in CBSE Board. I am from Haryana. Please tell me what rank I should expect. Also tell me in which colleges I can get CSE. Can I get CSE in any NIT? Can I get CSE in Thapar?





  Similar Threads: Jee (mains)  rank predictor... jee mains expected rank jee mains rank predictor Jee mains rank! What will be my rank in JEE mains with board marks?

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> I got 155 in JEE Mains (General category) and 93.6% in CBSE Board. I am from Haryana. Please tell me what rank I should expect. Also tell me in which colleges I can get CSE. Can I get CSE in any NIT? Can I get CSE in Thapar?


Hey,
      Your rank would be around 15000....... And with this rank u have fair chances to civil in get nit kurukshetra because of your home state quota......

----------


## kewl_akshat

@Vishal Singhania    Can you please tell me if I can get CSE in Thapar? Also, can I get  CSE in any of the NITs. If yes, which would be better, Thapar or the  NITs.
Thanks for the previous reply...

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> @Vishal Singhania    Can you please tell me if I can get CSE in Thapar? Also, can I get  CSE in any of the NITs. If yes, which would be better, Thapar or the  NITs.
> Thanks for the previous reply...


Hi,
    Obviously nits are always better than any private colg but yes thaper is also very good clg and u also have chances to get cse there so it is also a good option for you ....

----------


## dj1996

JEE MAIN - 125
CBSE boards - 85%
SC candidate
can u tell me my rank..
and do i have a chance in CS from DTU

----------


## Alina gill

> JEE MAIN - 125
> CBSE boards - 85%
> SC candidate
> can u tell me my rank..
> and do i have a chance in CS from DTU


Your rank would be around 75000... Because of your category you have fair chances to get dtu  :):

----------


## aditandadit

I'm getting 177 in jee mains and Board 91.8% 
will i be able to get CSE at NIT kurukshetra via Home state quota!! 
Please reply 
huge dilemma

----------


## RAYUDU SANDEEP

154 in jee mains,93 percentage in andhra pradesh state baord

----------


## Kash chopra

> I'm getting 177 in jee mains and Board 91.8% 
> will i be able to get CSE at NIT kurukshetra via Home state quota!! 
> Please reply 
> huge dilemma


Your rank would be under 12000...... with this rank you have fair chances to get nit kurukshetra .. all the best  :): 

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------




> 154 in jee mains,93 percentage in andhra pradesh state baord


Your rank would be around 20-22k....... Do u have any category quota??

----------


## kanurag

kash chopra ji mujhe jee mains 194 aur 94.3% AP board  mai genearl catagory mai aaye wat are my chnces in nit warangal vit cse??

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> kash chopra ji mujhe jee mains 194 aur 94.3% AP board  mai genearl catagory mai aaye wat are my chnces in nit warangal vit cse??


Your rank will be around 11000...... U can only get bio tech and metallurgy Even with domicile quota .....  :):

----------


## aditandadit

thanks for the reply , though im afraid due to normalisation my rank has now become 22000 , i was expexting between 11-12000 
so much for cs i guess !!  :(: 
thanks though

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> thanks for the reply , though im afraid due to normalisation my rank has now become 22000 , i was expexting between 11-12000 
> so much for cs i guess !! 
> thanks though


What is your home state??

----------


## aditandadit

> What is your home state??


hmm...its haryana..!!!

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> hmm...its haryana..!!!


It's very rare for u to get nitk even with home state quota so try for private colgs  :(:

----------


## soumy n s

got all India ranking 12842(sc)catagary and overall rank in state catagary 9568 and 318 in home state(sc)catagary whethere im getting seat in nitk suratkal

----------


## Ghostz

my state rank is 21,000{overall} and 16,000{general category} is there any possibility of getting admission at nit surat in any branch..??

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

You can get any colg because of your rank and category  :):  All the best  :): 

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------




> my state rank is 21,000{overall} and 16,000{general category} is there any possibility of getting admission at nit surat in any branch..??


what is your AL Rank ??

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> What is your home state??


'
Sir, i got 39850 AIR and OBC AIR- 8500 , have domicile for thapar  (punjab govt. employee posted outside punjab) but my home state is  chandigarh....

Which branch will i get in first round on 19th july 2013 and in last round........
R these branches worth considering? Can u tell sm placement scenario for these branches?

Any chances of civil in NIT Jalandhar under OTHER STATE OBC quota?

----------


## Ghostz

> You can get any colg because of your rank and category  All the best 
> ---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> what is your AL Rank ??




AIR--200K approx.

----------

